# Musical Matches Made in Heaven



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Match a composer's specific works to a performer to form a match made in heaven.

Haydn's Piano Sonatas played by Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier played by Rosalyn Tureck.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Chopin mazurkas as played by Artur Rubinstein. Specifically his mid 60's recordings.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I quite enjoy Mozart's Piano Sonatas performed by Gould tbh!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Renee Fleming-Dvorak's Rusalka
Alicia De Laroccha- Albeniz Iberia, and Granados Spanish Dances


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ivan Moravec - Chopin Nocturnes


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Oddly enough Heiftez playing Mozart's violin concertos.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Schubert's Winterreise and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Gilels playing late Beethoven


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Gilels playing late Beethoven


Gilels got all the late ones in his recorded Beethoven cycle, except...Op 111! Maybe somebody knows if he ever recorded that one.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Jon Vickers: Siegmund in Wagner's Der Ring Des Nibelungen


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Handel's Great Keyboard Suites performed by harpsichordist Scott Ross.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniil Trifonov plays Liszt, almost unbeatable.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Maybe I don't get this thread but I would put forward Arthur Grumiaux playing almost anything (certainly Bach, Mozart, Stravinsky). But, at the same time, I don't necessarily think his performances of these works as being the only way or "the best". Yes, I don't get this thread!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Richter playing Rachmaninoff preludes.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Richter playing Rachmaninoff preludes.


Yes, totally agree. His playing of op. 23/5 "Alla Marcia" is legendary in my world.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wilhelm Furtwangler conducting Bruckner, Brahms, or Wagner - any work. 

The man was the embodiment of late German Romanticism, and a sorcerer on the podium, despite - or because of - an eccentric, intentionally imprecise beat, apparently designed to avoid a feeling of mechanical rigidity. The players used to joke that when his baton reached the third button on his shirt, you started playing.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Leontyne Price: The title character in Verdi's Aida


----------

